# I need advice from a Dog Whisperer



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is just the opposite. He will pull me past our driveway because he doesn't want the walk to end. 

Have you tried putting him in the car and walking him elsewhere? He may see home and wants to be there. Tucker will give up a walk with pleasure.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

When he was a puppy I would have to carry him halfway around the block for him to walk home. I'll try the car thing. I just don't understand why he does this. I want to give him lots of exercise and I love taking him for walks but he doesn't like it with just me. Maybe he just feels safer with both of us.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you shower before the walk???? LOL...just kidding. That is a weird predicament!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would try walking him in the morning with your husband and see if he still doesn't want to walk. Maybe he's just not a morning kind of dog?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The pack dynamic might be different without hubby along for the jaunt. He might just be saying "hey---I want the whole pack along for this" I would possibly drive him somewhere for his morning walk to see if that helps--something new to let him investigate and keep his mind on being with you only.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I would try walking him in the morning with your husband and see if he still doesn't want to walk. Maybe he's just not a morning kind of dog?


When he was off of work for a month & a half we did go for morning walks and he was fine. Maybe he's mad cause he went back to work.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

sharlin said:


> The pack dynamic might be different without hubby along for the jaunt. He might just be saying "hey---I want the whole pack along for this" I would possibly drive him somewhere for his morning walk to see if that helps--something new to let him investigate and keep his mind on being with you only.


I think you're probably right. I'll try the car thing Monday. Hubby has the next for days off so lots of morning walks for us...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take along some really yummy treats, mine like string cheese. Maybe you can entice him to go along with you and then he will decide it's ok.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Take along some really yummy treats, mine like string cheese. Maybe you can entice him to go along with you and then he will decide it's ok.


ha, I tried that.....even with cooked chicken.... he'll walk along til I give him a piece then starts pulling back. I should rig something to his collar, like a wire coming to the front of him with a piece of food hanging from a string. That would be sooo mean, but so funny to watch.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> How old is he?


He just turned 15 mths.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm...that is perplexing. Have you tried letting him carry something in his mouth? I know it sounds funny but Jester isn't much for walks either. It's as if he is a little timid outside of his own turf. When he was a little younger he would actually wimper while he walked and I would give him a stick to carry and he was fine! It was almost like a pacifier. I also noticed that when we are on the way back home he pulls more like he can't wait to get back to his home turf. Perhaps he just feels more comfortable when your hubby is there too?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How often does he get out to different places? Does he go with you to lunch at an outdoor cafe, etc? It may be a function of lack of early socialization to lots of different places other than his usual "turf" of around "his" block.

Is it something with crossing the street? 

If it were me, I'd probably try and fix it by feeding him his dinner while on the walk. First, just as you start to approach the area where he balks. Do that for a few days. Then *at* the edge of the area where he balks.... Then on the curb of the street.... then stepping just into the street (I'm assuming you're in a quiet area w/o heavily travelled roads and this would be safe!) then eventually feeding him on the other side of the street after he crosses with you.

My gut is that this dog would also be worried on a walk in a new place all together. Try it. Drive him to another neighborhood and walk him there.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> The pack dynamic might be different without hubby along for the jaunt. He might just be saying "hey---I want the whole pack along for this" I would possibly drive him somewhere for his morning walk to see if that helps--something new to let him investigate and keep his mind on being with you only.


I totally agree with this.
Noah, my dachshund, is the same way. He only walks all the way if everyone is there to walk. If i just take him alone- forget it. He'll pull me straight back home.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe there is more than one approach you could take... the car ride being just one, however I would be afraid you are skirting the problem and not actually dealing with it. My guess is Charlie 'owns' your walks but somehow doesn't when your hubby is present... does your spouse represent an authority figure? if so, then what are you? It's tough trying to guess your situation from afar but I'm going to take a stab here and suggest you turn part of your walks into a serious formal heeling session, at least until you get around a couple of corners with Charlie. Start by practicing with short heeling sessions in your backyard and/or at the park and on your evening walks... you can use treats as lures and rewards (or tennis balls if you've got a real retriever there... stick one in the end of a full-size Chuck-It! to use as a lure stick... I personally don't use any lures to teach a heel but you might be different... and luring does work well for many dogs.) Put the collar up high on his head (just behind his ears) and make corrections by *snapping* the leash in an upward direction always (if you are too short or your dog is too tall, then *snap* the leash sideways.. but NEVER PULL BACKWARD on the leash). Keep Charlie within a foot of your thigh (you pick which thigh and then be consistant)... always start from a sit (Charlie, not you ) and have him return to a sit whenever you stop. Use the commands "heel" and "halt" (or whatever equivalents you choose to use). Hold your head up high, shoulders back, chest out (its funny how the correct posture can bring out the alpha in all of us)... always with a crisp pace, step and move like you have a purpose, and have a mental attitude of an alpha (in other words, expect Charlie to heel properly and correct him by feel... don't slow down or even look at him).

To sum it up... begin teaching Charlie to heel properly on command... (and you thought this was going to be easy). Actually I suggest this solution because the lessons learned, the habits created, and the reinforcement of pack positions with each heeling session will go a long way into creating a very manageable Charlie (in all aspects of your relationship) for the rest of his life... more enjoyable for both you and Charlie. Of course you could just chauffeur him around town instead but then isn't the guy in the back seat usually considered the boss?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How are Charlie's hips?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> How are Charlie's hips?


He was at the vet on Monday.....Everything is A OK


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

monomer said:


> I believe there is more than one approach you could take... the car ride being just one, however I would be afraid you are skirting the problem and not actually dealing with it. My guess is Charlie 'owns' your walks but somehow doesn't when your hubby is present... does your spouse represent an authority figure? if so, then what are you? It's tough trying to guess situations from afar but I'm going to take a stab here and suggest you turn part of your walks into a serious formal heeling session, at least until you get around a couple of corners with Charlie. Start by practicing with short heeling sessions in your backyard and/or at the park and on your evening walks... using treats as lures and rewards (or tennis balls if you've got a real retriever there... stick one in the end of a full-size Chuck-It! to use as a lure stick. (I personally don't use any luring to teach a heel but you might be different... and luring does work well for many dogs.) Put the collar up high on his head (just behind his ears) and make corrections by *snapping* the leash in an upward direction (if you are too short or your dog is too tall, then *snap* the leash sideways.. but NEVER PULL BACKWARD on the leash). Keep Charlie within a foot of your thigh (you pick a thigh and then be consistant)... always start from a sit (Charlie, not you ) and have him return to a sit whenever you stop. Use the commands "heel" and "halt" (or whatever equivalents you choose to use). Hold your head up high, shoulders back, chest out (its funny how the correct posture can bring out the alpha in all of us)... always with a crisp pace, step and move like you have a purpose, and have a mental attitude of an alpha (in other words, expect Charlie to heel properly and correct by feel... don't slow down or even look at him).
> 
> To sum it up... begin teaching Charlie to heel properly on command... (and you thought this was going to be easy). Actually I suggest this solution because the lessons learn, the habits created, and the reinforcement of pack positions with each heeling session with go a long way into creating a very manageable Charlie (in all aspects) for the rest of his life... more enjoyable for both you and Charlie. Of course you could just chauffeur him around town instead but then isn't the guy in the back seat usually considered the boss?


Thanks Monomer, I'll try. He is perfect when I'm walking but (I always hold the leash) and hubbys along. That's a lot to remember but I'll do my best. I'm not very good at disciplining though but I'll give it a shot. Thanks again


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

From reading everything it sounds like he's pitching a little tantrum. First thing i'd like to say is take a good look at yourself when this is going on, what is actually going on with you? Your dog is a mirror to who you are, so if your fearful, or not acting as his leader he will pick up on that.

Now if your sure nothing has happened to cause this reaction out of him that was bad i'd pick up my pace before you get to that point of trouble and give a "No/Heel", head up, chest out and look straight forward and not at your dog, your energy right now is what will pull him through, hopefully it is energy of a strong person. If your not feeling the right energy, picture yourself as someone who is in your mind as you head out. If he bulks, give him a correction and keep moving. 

Expect him too react, it's happened in the past and it's worked, he will most likely try it again. (For some dogs not saying a word, but just giving the correction works better) Because tone of voice can also play a part into weather your asking or telling him. They know the difference, so tone means alot in training.
Another thing is keep him in "Heel" position, hopefully he's trained to that or behind you walking a bit. By keeping in a heel position among other things it accomplishes it will also not let him go up on rear hind legs since the leash is held much shorter but loose. Catch him before he escalates, not after! The minute you feel him even starting to act up which you already know where and when it will be, be ready and correct and like I said, keep moving and correct! Right now, from what I know that you mentioned in the post of him, he is in control of the walks, I think Monomer mentioned that as well. 
The main thing is, just keep with him if he fights you, keep reminding him as your moving through you are in control, you are strong and you are his leader. 
I wouldn't worry about people thinking your abusing your dog now because he's going up on hind legs and putting on a show for all to see, believe me there most likely seeing a dog that is very much in control. Kinda like those that see other dogs way out walking in front pulling asking the owners who's walking who...lol

It all seems like a lot of information, but it really isn't. It's just a matter of keeping the lead short but loose, keeping him at a heel position and correcting the behavior the second it begins and keep moving, do not stop!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

monomer said:


> I believe there is more than one approach you could take... the car ride being just one, however I would be afraid you are skirting the problem and not actually dealing with it. My guess is Charlie 'owns' your walks but somehow doesn't when your hubby is present... does your spouse represent an authority figure? if so, then what are you? It's tough trying to guess situations from afar but I'm going to take a stab here and suggest you turn part of your walks into a serious formal heeling session, at least until you get around a couple of corners with Charlie. Start by practicing with short heeling sessions in your backyard and/or at the park and on your evening walks... using treats as lures and rewards (or tennis balls if you've got a real retriever there... stick one in the end of a full-size Chuck-It! to use as a lure stick. (I personally don't use any luring to teach a heel but you might be different... and luring does work well for many dogs.) Put the collar up high on his head (just behind his ears) and make corrections by *snapping* the leash in an upward direction (if you are too short or your dog is too tall, then *snap* the leash sideways.. but NEVER PULL BACKWARD on the leash). Keep Charlie within a foot of your thigh (you pick a thigh and then be consistant)... always start from a sit (Charlie, not you ) and have him return to a sit whenever you stop. Use the commands "heel" and "halt" (or whatever equivalents you choose to use). Hold your head up high, shoulders back, chest out (its funny how the correct posture can bring out the alpha in all of us)... always with a crisp pace, step and move like you have a purpose, and have a mental attitude of an alpha (in other words, expect Charlie to heel properly and correct by feel... don't slow down or even look at him).
> 
> To sum it up... begin teaching Charlie to heel properly on command... (and you thought this was going to be easy). Actually I suggest this solution because the lessons learn, the habits created, and the reinforcement of pack positions with each heeling session with go a long way into creating a very manageable Charlie (in all aspects) for the rest of his life... more enjoyable for both you and Charlie. Of course you could just chauffeur him around town instead but then isn't the guy in the back seat usually considered the boss?


I second this! Be the Pack Leader and the rest will follow you!
Good Luck!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> ...That's a lot to remember but I'll do my best...


Its easier if you can see someone actually doing it... its not really a lot to remember once you develop the habit. Its like me trying to write instructions on how to walk up-right... it would look (read) rather confusing but when you actually see a human walking up-right, it suddenly seems somehow so much simpler.


Charlie06 said:


> ...I'm not very good at disciplining though but I'll give it a shot...


Trust me here... you are not alone in this. I too (and my wife) are really softies and like to treat our doggies as human babies unfortunately too much coddling can turn your relationship into a life-long nightmare. Some dogs do well being given 'choices' but most dogs do not adapt to this human concept of fairness and some try to completely run the show with often disastrous results. We should all be strong alphas to our dogs in everything we do but most of us don't really want that rigid hierarchy (pack structure) to dominate our relationship with our dogs... so we try to find compromise. Where you compromise in the relationship, I believe, will partly depend upon your dog's personality as well as your own. However I will suggest you try really hard to do some short formal heeling sessions with Charlie everyday... try being a strong alpha for just 5-minutes a couple of times a day during your walks. Remember you are doing it for him... dogs actually need this kind of structure.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Monomer... why not pull back on the leash?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Monomer... why not pull back on the leash?


Dogs are very much like people... they have a strong tendency to be contrary. One of the easiest ways to get someone to do (or think) something, is to tell them they cannot do it. The leash being high up on the dog's neck makes upward leash 'snaps' highly effective, this keeps a struggling dog from struggling much, if at all... however if you pull back on the leash, this positioning if far less effective and the dog is capable of putting up quite a bit more resistance, especially since most dogs are hardwired to enjoy resistance pulling. Your goal is to 'snap' the leash as your signal for him/her to maintain proper positioning (direction and speed)... "snap" means to instantly tighten the collar and immediately release all in a split-second... with a result similar to tapping some one on the shoulder as a reminder to 'straighten up' and 'get focused again'... (its a teacher thing). A pull back-wards for most dogs that haven't really mastered the heel yet, usually will automatically elicit a pulling response from the dog (exactly what you don't want)... and remember, dogs are built to pull... so then you are required to use much greater force to 'correct' and soon it becomes much more difficult to 'snap' the leash but rather it turns into a 'tug-o-war'... this is where the dog now has a good chance of winning as often over the "long haul" (literally), our shoulder muscles are no match for the dog's neck, back and leg muscles (all-wheel driving traction, so to speak).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh o'kay thanks Greg! I was worried it had something to do with damaging the neck in some way.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

YEAH!!! I took Charlie for a walk today (by myself) and he was great!!! We went for about 1 1/2 miles. I don't what what did it for him but the thing I did different was that I didn't talk to him much. I usually hold conversations with him while I walk....weird, I know...but anyway, I just said "We're going for walk" and walked briskly and said nothing and it was AWESOME....

Thanks MONOMER....I also did what you said ---- Hold your head up high, shoulders back, chest out (its funny how the correct posture can bring out the alpha in all of us)........ I felt a little funny walking like that but it worked....


----------

